# Camcorders!



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

We want to buy a new camcorder- has anyone got one that you could recommend??

There are sooo many out there and want to get a good one  

Thanks, B.x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

We bought the What Camcorder magazine (or something like that) when we bought ours and I ended up with a Sony. Not sure of the model as I can't see it written on there but it's 3 years old now, but I love it as it has nightshot so you can video in the dark (have used it to video J and M sleeping!!), is compact and was relatively cheap too (around £250).

Chux xx


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

I have a sanyo xacti , it is brilliant, really compact, digital, takes great stills and is really comfy to hold, its well worth having a look at.

Philippa


----------

